# What does your username mean/symbolize?



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

Not sure if this is an old post or not, but I'm not about to go and search to see!

The question is this:

*How did you come up with your username, and what does it mean to you?*

Mine is "tintich" and it's an acronym for "there is nothing that I can't handle".

Thanks for answering!


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

My name is Jason and the Argo is the ship Jason sailed to hunt for the Golden Fleece.


----------



## nitarose2 (Nov 18, 2003)

Nita for Juanita which is my name and Rose because that is my middle name and 2 because one grandma was named Juanita and my other grandma was named Rose so I am the second for both of those names.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Melusine is a name i found on some fantasy name website, it means 'fairy of the ocean/of water', anyway, i just thought it sounded nice.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

no longer applicable.


----------



## MidNight (May 2, 2004)

Midnight= I always wear dark clothes and have a kinda cold demeanor about me...


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I love dreamcatchers, and I make them as well. I like the Native American legend behind them, and I just think the name itself sounds really pretty.


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Mine means absolutely nothing.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Amocholes - Lenne Lenape (Delaware indian) for Little Canoe. It's a name I was given many years ago as a Boy Scout. i did a lot of canoeing that summer.


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

M is the first letter of my first name, Michael.

"m56" with its totally meaningless numbers symbolizes my paranoia and desire to stay anonymous.


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

My initials,well kinda, and my favorite band The Strokes their not really my favorite now but they got me into rock. :stu


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

It's an anagram of a name I'm known as elsewhere on the internet. Although I don't feel comfortable sharing it. Try to guess it.


----------



## Nathun (Aug 25, 2005)

*K*ool*B*rat - I just wanted to think up a name that used my initials.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

i wanted something a bit more anonymous than what i normally use and didn't have any ideas, so i went to the OED online and started bringing up random words. several words in, i got "pomegranate," which made me think of carambola because they're both exotic-ish fruits, and i liked that better.

it's a cool fruit:
http://mk31.image.pbase.com/u20/alexuch ... mbola2.jpg
http://www.thaicongenvancouver.org/pic/ ... ambola.jpg


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

weatherman said:


> Mine means absolutely nothing.


Same here - now i wish i put more thought into it. It was just something i thought noone else would have come up with and thus the star that is blob was born.


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

It's a Yahoo ID, originally, and I just decided to use it here. My first name is James, and I'm from Maine. I guess it's sort of a play on Tom's of Maine, a brand of "organic" toothpaste, deodorant, etc--- that I neither endorse nor use-- that's pretty well known nationwide.


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

Qolselanu said:


> It's an anagram of a name I'm known as elsewhere on the internet. Although I don't feel comfortable sharing it. Try to guess it.


by elsewhere do you mean eBay? if so i have it..


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

I was listening to "Pyramid Song" by Radiohead and I really like the lyrics of that song "_there was nothing to fear, nothing to doubt_" and I also thought it was related SA so I chose nothing_to_fear. That was like in...August though, I joined in March so I had changed my name a couple times before that.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Mines self explanatory. Lonelyguy = a very lonely guy. I used to be lonelyguy433 back when we were on ezboard. The numbers are part of my email address, they are meaningless. When the board moved I dropped the numbers and became Lonelyguy.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

solo is my last name. Han is my first name... :troll

The real reason I picked it is becuz I'm alone.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

For some reason when I first joined, I wanted to include a color in my username. I chose white, because it is the color you think of least when someone tells you to think of a color. White reminded me of clouds, so I came up with "whiteclouds". I thought it sounded pretty.

After getting established on this board, I walked through a store one day and was embarrassed to find a package of toilet paper with the brand name, "White Cloud". Strangely, it is a fitting metaphor for how people have treated me over my lifetime so far. I've changed a lot, and I want to think of a new name for the next stage of my life, but I don't know what!


----------



## umbrellagirl1980 (Dec 28, 2005)

i like umbrellas. the shape of them, everything about them. i collect them sort of. sometimes i like to open them up and hang them around the house, from the ceiling, draped over the bookcases, etc. like decorations or works of art. the rest is pretty self explanatory. plus umbrellagirl sounds cool. it should be my superhero alter-ego or something. i could have rain repelling powers. and skin tight vinyl. or something.


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

Well, I was listening to what used to be NY's KRock and they had this 80s nostalgia weekend "_we could crowd surf to GNR- or we could drop acid in Koolaid and dance to New Order_- howww doesss it feeel-" :roll

What can I say. I'm an '80s kid and I love the song *s* So I changed my name to "bluemonday"


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

umbrellagirl1980 said:


> plus umbrellagirl sounds cool. it should be my superhero alter-ego or something. i could have rain repelling powers. and skin tight vinyl. or something.


 :lol We should have an SAS superheroes squad. lol I recently saw the movie Orgasmo. I wanna be like him :lol I think I'm gonna start a post about SAS superheroes based on our usernames...


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

.......................


----------



## Icon of Sin (Jan 21, 2006)

This is the name of the final boss in the game Doom II. See that pic I have as my avatar? That's him


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

stellar = stars. I was/am into astronomy and stargazing. Didn't remember stellar also means fantastic/awesome/etc at the time, so now I'm thinking of changing it cuz I don't want to sound like a snob.


----------



## LilyFair (Nov 8, 2003)

I read a book on dumb things students write in blue book exams. Lily fair was a misspelling of "laissez faire." I thought that it was hysterical and pretty sounding.


----------



## quietpond (May 2, 2006)

A quietpond sort of describes me and my life. I can be still, go quietly unnoticed at time. Drop the tiniest pebble into my life and the ripples reach the shoreline.

However at the time I created it, the anxiety attacks I was experiencing were anything but quiet and peaceful. I guess I just wanted something to express how I wanted to feel, as opposed to how I was feeling.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

"archaic" is my favorite word. And I like really old things. :stu


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

bluemonday said:



> What can I say. I'm an '80s kid and I love the song *s* So I changed my name to "bluemonday"


Maybe you would like to check these out for fun. I've heard of the phrase, "blue monday" in other places too.

Kurt Vonegut
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breakfast_of_Champions

George Gershwin
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Monday_(opera)


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

stellar said:


> stellar = stars. I was/am into astronomy and stargazing. Didn't remember stellar also means fantastic/awesome/etc at the time, so now I'm thinking of changing it cuz I don't want to sound like a snob.


i don't think it comes off that way. you shouldn't change it. it's a good name.


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

Whiteclouds,

Thanks *s*


----------



## VelvetElvis (Apr 29, 2006)

Doesn't really mean anything to me personally. It's just a reference to velvet paintings of Elvis Presley that turn up at garage sales.


----------



## Chewie33 (Apr 4, 2006)

"chewie33" because I'm a big, hairy goofball who doesn't make sense when I talk. The 3's cuz I can count that high. Acutally, that's not all true.. I'm not really that hairy.


----------



## brokenlight (Mar 10, 2004)

I love Chewie! Rrarrr

My username is from The Beatles song, Across the Universe-

Images of broken light which dance before me like a million eyes
They call me on and on across the universe
Thoughts meander like a restless wind inside a letter box
They tumble blindly as they make their way across the universe

It's a relaxing song to me and like the way he put the lyrics together.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

My username is a word that appears in the Wallace Stevens poem "A Lot of People Bathing in a Stream." It's a neologism of his, I think; I've never encountered it anywhere else, and it's not in the dictionary.


----------



## Rindy (Aug 11, 2004)

Just a name I like...Rindy was a character in a book I read when I was in high school.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

"Grace Like Rain" is a beautiful song


----------



## salty (Mar 21, 2006)

back when i was a freshman in college my best friend and i would watch episode after episode of this animated show, in which the main character always called people salty. we started doing the same, and i became salty. it's got a range of meaning from angry, embarrassed or bitter to vulgar.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

my username id from a Pixies song called "Motorway to Roswell". it's about an alien who is cruising around in space looking for a friendly place to stay. he lands on earth (you know: Roswell, NM) but instead of recieving a friendly reception he ends up in "army crates and photographs in files". kinda sad really.

the idea of the song and the point it's trying to make appealed to me, so i use it here.


----------



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

Everyone will find out soon.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

mine isnt too creative, I used it at a horse forum equis=equus (horse) and girl.. i dont really like it but dont care much for changing either.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Nyx is the goddess of the night. I like the night so...


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Never read that. She is a Greek goddess though


----------



## missperfection (Jun 21, 2005)

My username has 2 meanings...I'm a perfectionist, yet as hard as I try, I'm still not perfect. Does that even make any sense?


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

my username is self-explanitory, not very creative at all, and I am too lazy too change it


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Nyx said:


> Never read that. She is a Greek goddess though


Nyx:


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

internal + turmoil = inturmal


----------



## estragon (May 18, 2006)

*Estragon* is a pessimistic, suffering character in the play "Waiting for Godot" by Samuel Beckett.


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

Its a screenname that i've been using since i was a little kid. Softy was the name of my cat at the time, and 785 are the first three digits of my phone number.


----------



## Seraphina (May 23, 2006)

Seraphina is the name of the main character from the book Heave. 
I feel I can easily relate to her in the way she faces life.


----------



## ate16am (Dec 23, 2005)

ate16am = "8:16 am" = a song I really used to like by 311.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Ultra = Very
Shy = Shy

UltraShy = Very Shy. Not a great deal of creativity or mystery there.


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

I've always liked the name Lilly.


----------



## Frankie B (Jun 21, 2005)

Drima2 - Shortened lexon for dreamer (the 2 is insignificant in meaning, others have claimed the stand alone "drima" so I have to add a "2").
I usta -still do really/tryina stop- dream too much. Intense daydreams that I'd hate to get out of. Was thinking of a rap name for myself and this described me best!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Mage Guerrier = Warrior Mage


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

readymade, i am ready


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

Chewie33 said:


> "chewie33" because I'm a big, hairy goofball who doesn't make sense when I talk. The 3's cuz I can count that high. Acutally, that's not all true.. I'm not really that hairy.


My dogs name is Wookie. My name doesn't mean anything because when i signed up i never thought i would stay but here i am and don't really care to change it.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

my nickname is pablo, often abbreviated to pabs


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

OK when I started this post my username was tintich but it has since changed, so...

CFLGirl7 = I loooooooooove the CFL, I'm a girl, and I was born on the 7th so that is also my lucky number! :banana


----------



## bronco028 (Apr 24, 2006)

Bronco was the mascot of my college at the time that I signed up for this forum. My avatar is because I've had some people think I was male so I thought a tulip would seem more feminine, plus I had a boy in 8th grade (rare occasion) say, "if you were a flower, you'd be a purple tulip" Cute eh?. There you have it.


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Well, I was told I was an 'Indigo' which is a spiritual name for a highly sensitive and evolutionized people with a 'fiery' and determined temperment and have alot of blue in their aura's, the color of the 'third eye chakra' (which is energy inside the head between the eyebrows). Indigo's are highly conscious in awareness and are a huge leap in the evolution of the human species. 'Girl' because I'm one, and '1987' is my birth-year.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Chrysalii - plural for chrysalis, which has a few meanings in itself. 
It is another word for cocoon, which is where the caterpillar shuts itself off from the world. 
It is also the stage where the little caterpillar hopes to become a butterfly, which is generally seen as being better. 
It also has more meaning besides this, and if you've ever seen the SciFi channel version of _The Invisible Man_ that got canceled back in 2002 you would get even more meaning out of that. Chrysalis was a big secret orginazation whos purpose isn't completely known, and they are sort of a misunderstood bad guy type thing. It's really hard to explain, but if you've seen the show you would/do know exactly what I mean. One of the main characters uses it to refer to them in the plural sense, and the other guy responds saying "I hate that I'm going to use that word." 
Surface version, it sounds like my name squished in to one word, and I think it's a cool name.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Drella is the combination of Dracula and Cinderella. It was one of Andy Warhol's nicknames.

Lou Reed and John Cale also put together a Warhol tribute album called "Songs for Drella."

Rock Follies originally was inspired by "Rock Follies of '77," but, mostly, I simply found it to compliment "Drella."


----------



## Daysy (Nov 12, 2003)

Daysy is a word I came up with because I love Daisies and that word was already taken, so I added a Y instead.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Mazikeen is dead. Long live the Mazikeen.

I'm a ****ing idiot.

I also have a toothache.


----------



## Leo (Jul 27, 2006)

when I can't think of a good name for myself, I use a name that starts with Leo, like Leon or Leonard. I guess I got extra lazy this time.


----------



## whiteyboi (Jan 22, 2007)

Daysy said:


> Daysy is a word I came up with because I love Daisies and that word was already taken, so I added a Y instead.


i think saladgirl was a good one  how the heck is it going?popppped into my brain had to see how u r.napaguy :wtf

]


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

m56 said:


> Qolselanu said:
> 
> 
> > It's an anagram of a name I'm known as elsewhere on the internet. Although I don't feel comfortable sharing it. Try to guess it.
> ...


No, not eBay. What is your guess anyway?


----------



## Jamie is friendless (Jan 22, 2007)

My username is pretty self explanatory. Been friendless my whole life. Except my birth name is James, but I have always prefered Jamie.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Bad Religion is a band I like. Pretty simple.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Mehitabel was my mum's cat. She was already seven when I was born, and didn't die until the ripe old age of 19. The name is from a series of neat poems by Don Marquis including _Archy and Mehitabel_, and _The Song of Mehitabel._


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: re: What does your username mean/symbolize?*



Bad Religion said:


> Bad Religion is a band I like. Pretty simple.


It is also a song by Godsmack.


----------



## GirlInTheMirror (Jan 27, 2007)

I chose Girl in the mirror cuz that is who i really feel is talking here. Me that most people see would never admit to having SA cuz she wouldn't want people to pity her so its easier to keep all that stuff to myself. (haha i'm talking about myself in a third person!) Girl in the mirror is the one who knows all about my BS.. i would go on but that just sounds too crazy in writting!

Another reaosn is that i am a Michael Jackson fan and i truly believe in what he said in his song "Man in the mirror" _'I'm starting with a man in the mirror, i'm asking him to change his ways, and no message could have been any clearer if you wanna make the world a better place take a look at yourself, and then make a change'_
so thats why


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

jeez I can't imagine how I came up with mine ......name and birth year..........sometimes I'm so generic I should be sold at K-Mart.....


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Mine is an acronym for Pointless Arguments Undertaken Lazily. It describes me well.


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

no matter how many people break my heart an leave me for dead...SA will always be by myside!!


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

My username is rather simple. My name is Rob (short for Robert), and I like to overstate my importance by adding a definite article in front of my name. I signed my high school homework that way too.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Hypatia of Alexandria was a Greek Platonic philosopher who was also librarian at the library in Alexandria.

She died in 415 A.D. when the Bishop of Alexandria (St. Cyril) incited a mob to abduct her. They dragged her through the streets and skinned her alive with seashells.

I wrote a research paper on her as an undergraduate.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

I kind of like French perfumes I guess.


----------



## krisml24 (Feb 7, 2007)

Kris is my nickname. ML is the first initials of my two cats names, and 24 was my age two years ago.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

I'd tell you where it was from, but the first rule is, I'm not supposed to talk about it...


----------



## zarathustra55 (Mar 3, 2007)

Mine's from a book..."Thus Spoke Zarathustra"....I picked it to symbolize my attempt to "overcome" SA.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Uh... it's my name and my date of birth. I know, I'm a total OG and trend setter.


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Wolfen - lonely wolf.
Best shunned.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Its a real life nickname....the former 68 that used to be on the end of PENNY obviously is my birth year (yes, I am ancient  ) and was only there because the name Penny was not available when I first joined SAS way back when.


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

A song that I love by the band Sigur Rós.


----------



## opium43 (Mar 23, 2006)

i'm terrible at making up screen names, and email account names. mine the name of the song i was listening to at the time, and the number of my favorite football player(troy polumalu).


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

My personality


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Anagram...


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

slow, warm burn that quietly lights the night with a golden glow...yet with but the slightest spark... ready to burst into flames...and ignite the skies 

*deeply bows*


j/k. embers just sounded cute and my former name no longer applied.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: re: What does your username mean/symbolize?*



embers said:


> slow, warm burn that quietly lights the night with a golden glow...yet with but the slightest spark... ready to burst into flames...and ignite the skies
> 
> *deeply bows*
> 
> j/k. embers just sounded cute and my former name no longer applied.


So poetic..

I agree, I was thinking to myself how cute your username is. :yes


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: re: What does your username mean/symbolize?*



srschirm said:


> embers said:
> 
> 
> > slow, warm burn that quietly lights the night with a golden glow...yet with but the slightest spark... ready to burst into flames...and ignite the skies
> ...


why, thank you.


----------



## Sopho (Jul 4, 2007)

My username's my name with an O on the end.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

It's a song by a band I like called Stratovarius.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: re: What does your username mean/symbolize?*



eagleheart said:


> It's a song by a band I like called Stratovarius.


I thought so. :b


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Mine describes me now, as opposed to what I was like a few years ago, a total mess. And also Embers tagline, Reveal thineself Mi Amor is such a romantic thought. I like it.

A couple years ago, I noticed someone on this board who had the name of "Mrpoopinmypants" or something like that.........good laughs over that one.


----------



## Starbuline (Jul 4, 2007)

I made it up.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

I like him better than Paul.


----------

